# Problems getting on the forum



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2009)

Somethings up, I had the hardest time and had to come in thru a cached page. Anyone else?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 20, 2009)

Nope, I just logged on a few minutes ago and didn't have any probs.


----------



## Clark (Mar 20, 2009)

No problems.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 20, 2009)

Tonight, no problem. Last night, though, the internet was really slow.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2009)

Nope, still having problems. No worries, computers here have been messing up all day. I had to come back into the office tonight to fix a problem started by the network scanner!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2009)

OK, having problems getting on from home also. When I search my Internet Explorere for Slippertalk I either get a cached page or personal HMTL language pages. I tried to come in from the llink at Enlightened Orchids and couldn't either.


----------



## Roy (Mar 21, 2009)

Nope, its just you Eric.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2009)

great!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2009)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11466&page=3
Every time I open this post my computer stops downloading from photobucket!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 22, 2009)

NYEric said:


> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11466&page=3
> Every time I open this post my computer stops downloading from photobucket!


No problem on either of my computers (laptop and desktop).


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 22, 2009)

I came right on as well without a problem ????


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 22, 2009)

ity:
not a problem here either


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2009)

I have to buy some kind of antivirus, etc software to install.


----------



## Clark (Mar 23, 2009)

AVG was free and recommended, been using since Norton ran out.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 24, 2009)

Avast is good, too!!!! I think you should format the pc first!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2009)

It wont let me download the AVG and the [outdated] Norton already there keeps getttng shut down! What they should do w/ every hacker who does it for the cheap thrill or the challenge is make them pay for each individual's patches, when they catch one!


----------



## Clark (Mar 24, 2009)

I had to un-install Norton before I could AVG it.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2009)

I checked the activity log and the Norton had tried to come on and been shut off each time! It's really annoying because it's my home computer and I'm not a tech weenie!


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 24, 2009)

a tech weenie, LOL and you can't manage this


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2009)

That's what we call the MIS guys at work here. I guess I'll have to try to get a disc w/ an antivirus program! Argh, orchid money wasted!!! :sob:


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 25, 2009)

do you have spybot search and destroy? windows defender? spyware blaster? (all free programs)
make sure you don't get programs with similar sounding names as some are spyware.
spybot search and destroy is good stuff....


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2009)

NO I don't have any of those. I'm even having trouble getting on from work. When I try to go to Slippertalk Orchid Forum the first entry is now an archived page.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 25, 2009)

try to get and run spybot....


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2009)

OK thanx.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.safer-networking.org/index2.html


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm at work but I'll try this at home.
If I click on that link I think the system admins will sweep in here and bundle me away from sight, to beat w/ a rubber hose!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh, for goodness sake, just get a Mac!


----------



## Heather (Mar 26, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I checked the activity log and the Norton had tried to come on and been shut off each time! It's really annoying because it's my home computer and I'm not a tech weenie!



Perhaps you should become one. They're pretty cool you know. oke:


----------



## Heather (Mar 26, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Oh, for goodness sake, just get a Mac!



Hehe, I'll save you all the echo today. But it is true. 

It's nice having an insider for a boyfriend too. :smitten: I highly recommend tech support!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2009)

Never!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 26, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Never!



Com'on Eric, it isn't painful...

I had a bit of trouble this morning getting a post to take which is not usual.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2009)

Once I'm on it's OK. But I'm used to typing in Slippertalk and opening it as a new page. Now, I get archived links and have to click my way in thru them. Plus, once in a while a get a pop-under, a Hypertext link protocol that I can't erase!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 28, 2009)

spybot search and destroy!


----------

